# New Glock



## Glock'd (Oct 20, 2010)

I always thought Glocks felt weird in my hand so I stayed away from them,so the other day at the range I said what the heck go head and rent one (G26)and I love the way it shot,the simplicity of it, the way it was built and best part it fits in my pocket.So I went ahead and bought one,put 50 rds thru it and was very happy with the way I shot it but I am definately gonna put on that finger extension on the magazine, I am sure that will improve my grip control and in turn improve my shooting accuracy.Look forward to being part of this forum:smt071


----------



## MacA (Sep 19, 2010)

Congratulations on the new G26. I have the G19 and love it! I actually just ordered a G30, sub-compact .45ACP. Can't wait to get it. This is going to be my primary CCW.

Welcome to the "World According to Glock"! It is habit forming!


----------



## Glock'd (Oct 20, 2010)

MAsG21 said:


> Congratulations on the new G26. I have the G19 and love it! I actually just ordered a G30, sub-compact .45ACP. Can't wait to get it. This is going to be my primary CCW.
> 
> Welcome to the "World According to Glock"! It is habit forming!


Thanks!!!!I just put on the finger extension on the magazine and *WOW!!!!!*What a difference,it's like a whole different gun,alot more control.


----------



## FLAshooter (Oct 10, 2010)

I JUST GOT HOME FROM SHOOTING MY NEW 23 GEN 4 AMAZING MAN IT DEF DOES HAVE JUST A LIL LESS RECOIL JUST A TAD ID SAY......FLAWLESS THROUGH ABOUT 220 ROUNDS.:mrgreen: SO YOU MIGHT WANNA ADD WANNA THESE TO THE COLLECTION ONE DAY !


----------



## Glock'd (Oct 20, 2010)

FLAshooter said:


> I JUST GOT HOME FROM SHOOTING MY NEW 23 GEN 4 AMAZING MAN IT DEF DOES HAVE JUST A LIL LESS RECOIL JUST A TAD ID SAY......FLAWLESS THROUGH ABOUT 220 ROUNDS.:mrgreen: SO YOU MIGHT WANNA ADD WANNA THESE TO THE COLLECTION ONE DAY !


Very cool and congrats on the new piece!I am totally sold on Glock's should have bought a Glock years ago would have saved me alot of money..................


----------

